# Formal Request For A Mvp Sup Forum



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Here is the formal request for a MVP Sup Forum. Hope its in the right place

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Wuss Sup! Think it's a good idea. Since it is a firm favourite amongst noobs and veterans alike. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

A dedicated forum for MVP's has my vote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

What *name* do you have in mind for such a forum, supporters of the request?


----------



## capetocuba (19/6/14)

Matthee said:


> What *name* do you have in mind for such a forum, supporters of the request?


Most Valued Puffers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

Most Voluble Puffers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Matthee said:


> What *name* do you have in mind for such a forum, supporters of the request?


 
I don't know 

_World of MVP ??_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

@Matthee

This is @Matthee's idea, i'm posting it so everone can vote

MVP Junction


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

MVP Planet

or Planet MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/6/14)

MVP Magic


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)

MVIP'S

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (19/6/14)

My Vaping Precious

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (19/6/14)

just wondering, what exactly would people discuss in this sub forum? how could this being a subforum be any use?


----------



## Metal Liz (19/6/14)

it doesn't need to be of any use, it just needs to be hahaha 

This is to show MVP appreciation, buying new goodies for it, pimping it out, showing noobs how amazing they are and just general MVP banter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

And all the treads about MVP could be moved there. And belive me, we will come up with some topicks 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adksuperman (19/6/14)

+ 1 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And all the treads about MVP could be moved there. And belive me, we will come up with some topicks
> 
> 
> Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


Moving all those posts will not be possible, they are to scattered throughout. If there are threads just dealing with the MVP it can be done. You will have to build your own castle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Ok was just over exitemant jumping out haha.	


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

Thank you @annemarievdh for starting this thread.

For a name, I would suggest:

The MVP Box

Since it is most vapers' first box mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Thank you @annemarievdh for starting this thread.
> 
> For a name, I would suggest:
> 
> ...


that is a winner name right there - it just fits.... its got my vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

How about "MVP-Race to Reo"

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/6/14)

Looks like nothing much happened here while I was MIA. Where are all the MVIP's hiding (love that name, thanks @Stroodlepuff!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman (23/6/14)

MVP + Trident =

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll (23/6/14)

#offtopic
I think a Cana Mod sub forum is gonna be needed now as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman (23/6/14)

@MurderDoll spending more time here than on sagamer i see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/6/14)

Adksuperman said:


> @MurderDoll spending more time here than on sagamer i see


Haven't been on there in ages hey. 

Heard there's a serious amount of raging going on at the moment.


----------



## Adksuperman (24/6/14)

When is there not??


----------



## MurderDoll (24/6/14)

Ha ha ha. Touché!


----------



## Adksuperman (24/6/14)

Peace brother, I'm out. #Hijackover - Where is or MVIP sub forum?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/6/14)

Ok, will create that forum with the name "The MVP Box". If you want another name come to us with a recommendation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, will create that forum with the name "The MVP Box". If you want another name come to us with a recommendation.


 
Thank you @Anre. Much apriciated


----------



## mohamed (24/6/14)

How about Most Valuable Player 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (24/6/14)

i'm in the fourth week of waiting for mine.


----------



## Die Kriek (24/6/14)

Cat said:


> i'm in the fourth week of waiting for mine.


Why so long?


----------



## Cat (24/6/14)

dunno. bad luck, i suppose. i've been getting stuff from overseas for like 9 years, every month, and it's not often ordinary mail or USPS Priority takes more than 3 weeks, or 3 weeks plus few days. Maybe it's just my perception with this.


----------

